# MTX THUNDER 4200x or 4300x Amplifier



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

please don't move my topic :happysad: i thought would be easier to find here in car stereo....anyone have one of these amps? im needing one to go with my mtx thunder 225ho....here is how the mtx thunder 4200x 4300x looks 










let me know thanks

my [email protected]


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

it was a couple for sale on www.sounddomain.com last week in the classifieds forum


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

cool thanks for the info ill search there also


----------



## josmith213 (Apr 20, 2006)

I have a couple of Blue Thunder amps for sale, not exacly the same but close
http://www.caraudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=232655

Good luck with your search, the old MTX amps are pretty durable


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by josmith213_@May 11 2007, 08:09 AM~7882033
> *I have a couple of Blue Thunder amps for sale, not exacly the same but close
> http://www.caraudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=232655
> 
> ...



thanks for the offer,those were pretty good amps too but not one im looking for....good luck with the sale


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 11 2007, 05:53 AM~7881600
> *it was a couple for sale on www.sounddomain.com last week in the classifieds forum
> *



good looking out bro,i actually found one on there waiting for him to email me back  i never even knew that site had a forum,wish i knew that long time ago,lol


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

waiting on pics from that guy,i have this i would swap for either mtx http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=338137


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@May 12 2007, 01:13 AM~7887391
> *good looking out bro,i actually found one on there waiting for him to email me back   i never even knew that site had a forum,wish i knew that long time ago,lol
> *


www.termpro.com classifieds section has alot of high end equipment as well

www.carsound.com usually has high end sq oriented equipment


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 13 2007, 10:06 AM~7893212
> *www.termpro.com  classifieds section has alot of high end equipment as well
> 
> www.carsound.com usually has high end sq oriented equipment
> *



i owe you homie,lol good looking out


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@May 15 2007, 12:14 AM~7905582
> *i owe you homie,lol good looking out
> *


no prob


----------

